# Custom Hoodies from ground up



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

Last year for my first year of my clothing line i had custom sweatshirts made by jerico but i am looking to see if there is anywhere else that does a similar thing as jerico with lower minimums but i can completely customize the sizing and colors.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi friend, have you ever considered to source the manufacturing service from overseas? 
Bill


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can with Independent Trading Company and probably Beimar.


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

michellefanfan said:


> Hi friend, have you ever considered to source the manufacturing service from overseas?
> Bill


i Have thought about it but i dont think that i would meet the minimum requirements. Unless they have low minimums over there. like 10 pieces.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

bradenjust said:


> i Have thought about it but i dont think that i would meet the minimum requirements. Unless they have low minimums over there. like 10 pieces.


To be straight, 10pcs is too small to do custom-made work, fabric cost, custom pattern, all included set-up cost will bring up the hoodie cost which won't have any competitiveness on prices with similar product.


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of a supplier that would custom make V-Necks? We are still looking for contrasting stitch men's V-Necks and I am almost at the point where I am going to pay a seamstress to just add stitches to an existing t-shirt


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

Its for the snowboarding and skiing market and there are plenty of kids that are willing to pay 70+ bucks for a hoodie and i dont think the cost for 10 custom hoodies would be over 70 dollars a piece.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The only way I think you can get full custom hoodies at that low of a minimum is doing them cut and sew via dye sublimation. Even at that you are really pushing the price as I would guess for that few you are at between $55 - 70.

Doesn't leave much for retail.


----------



## Garment Dyer (Oct 20, 2011)

I can help with custom V-necks. Are you still in need of shirts? Or did you find someone to make these.


----------

